# Manic Relapse Fest March 6th-8th Oakland



## Mongo

I'm definitely going to some of these dates who all wants to come?


----------



## kevin pancetta

How bout LoC blackbird raum feb 6th la and north from there?


----------



## adventureangela

Wats the venue/location? ?


----------



## Mongo

adventureangela said:


> Wats the venue/location? ?


It's TBA still.


----------



## adventureangela

Kk do u kno wen itll b announced


----------



## Mongo

Sometime this week


----------



## adventureangela

Awesome rite on, could u let me kno wen its announced? ?


----------



## Mongo

MANIC RELAPSE FEST VOL. 3 2015

3 DAY PRE-SALE PASS- $50
INCLUDES DAY SHOWS

PAYPAL: [email protected]

Send as “gift to family or friend” to avoid fees
Include full name and address/or will call

FEST SCHEDULE:

FRIDAY 3/6

ELI’S MILE HIGH CLUB – Opening Night:
3629 Martin Luther King JR Way, Oakland
ALL AGES
Doors at 7pm

ICONOCLAST (LOS ANGELES, CA) 
TOLAR (DALLAS, TX) 
DISABLE (ATLANTA, GA) 
KRUEL (LOS ANGELES, CA) 
ASEPTIC (PHILADELPHIA, PA)
STINKWARD (OAKLAND, CA)

SATURDAY 3/7

WORLD RAGE CENTER – Day Show
911 35th St, Oakland
ALL AGES – OUTSIDE SHOW
Doors at 2pm

GENERACION SUICIDA (LOS ANGELES, CA)
APIORI (OAKLAND, CA) 
RUKKUS (SAN JOSE, CA) 
AUSENCIA (LOS ANGELES, CA)

THE GOLDEN BULL – Day Show
412 14th St
21+ ONLY
Doors at 2pm

GAS CHAMBER (BUFFALO, NY)
STEEL BEARING HAND (DALLAS, TX) 
TBA

OAKLAND METRO – Main Event:
630 3rd Street, Oakland
ALL AGES
Doors at 5pm

SIDE STAGE-

TERVEET KADET (FINLAND)
RULETA RUSA (SAN FRANCISCO, CA)
LIFE CHAIN (NOVA SCOTIA)
SSYNDROM (SACRAMENTO, CA)
MUTANT ITCH (FRESNO, CA)
TOZCOS (LOS ANGELES, CA)

MAIN STAGE -

APPENDIX (FINLAND)
MORPHEME (SAN FRANCISCO, CA/JAPAN)
WORLDS BURNS TO DEATH (AUSTIN, TX)
ASPECTS OF WAR (BOSTON, MA)
REACTOR (PORTLAND, OR)
KORROSIVE (OAKLAND, CA)

SUNDAY 3/8

924 GILMAN – Matinee Gig
924 Gilman St, Berkeley 
ALL AGES
Doors at 3pm

WHO KILLED SPIKEY JACKET? (BOSTON, MA) 
MONSTER SQUAD (VACAVILLE, CA) 
KICKER (OAKLAND, CA) 
PRIMITIVE PACT (NYC) 
WILD MOHICANS (PORTLAND, OR) 
RECKLESS (OAKLAND, CA)

FLOOR – FUMAGADOS (LOS ANGELES, CA)

CAFÉ – REMNANTS (SAN FRANCISCO, CA)


----------



## straykat

Can't wait to go, I'm guna catch wksj in sac a few days before then hit bazaar bazaar market


----------

